# Very old toggle switch



## bigredc222

I saw someting like this on Thomas E webe site.


----------



## bigredc222




----------



## bigredc222

This is a T E web site. neat stuff. http://www.edisonian.com/p011fixtr.htm


----------



## MDShunk

I'm about 90% sure that Circle F is still in business someplace. I've never seen one of their old switches like you have there, but I have seen the Circle F brand on some of the more oddball fluorescent tombstones.


----------



## randomkiller

bigredc222 said:


> I saw someting like this on Thomas E webe site.


 
Push buttons and twist switches are even older.


----------



## bigredc222

i just meant old for a toggle.


----------



## MDShunk

bigredc222 said:


> i just meant old for a toggle.


Since you tore this one out, and got to see the rest of the place, what vintage would you guess for that old toggle? Early 40's, maybe?


----------



## Norcal

Circle F became Sylvania Wiring Devices and then became Challenger Wiring Devices after that I don't know what became of them.


----------



## bigredc222

Sorry MD, I don't have a clue when or where I got that switch. I started in 1980. You got me curious now. It has MADE IN USA and the #2755 and the F in a circle on the back. I'm gona to do me some looking on this here www intronet.:laughing:


----------



## bigredc222

i guess this a diff. circle F. I copied and pasted this. *State Tool & Manufacturing *

State Tool was incorporated in 1953 as State Tool and Gage, a tool and die shop which supported the numerous casting and fabricating companies in Southwestern Michigan. Twenty years later it became a captive tool and die shop for a national manufacturer of wire harnesses, light sockets and electromechanical devices.

*State Tool & Manufacturing/ Circle F*








In 1978 the captive division was purchased, renamed State Tool & Manufacturing, and the new company was focused on becoming a self-contained manufacturer of electric and electromechanical components. In 1992 State Tool purchased the assets of Circle F and added the well-known line of Circle F products.
With its strong tool and die background, State Tool handles high volume AND low volume production with equal ease. STM makes its own molded parts and metal stampings which gives you a better finished product. A small volume custom order is as welcome as a high volume order, and a normal four- to six-week delivery creates comfortable lead times.
This broad line of sockets, switches and other components can be customized — special leads, brackets, materials, etc. — to match your specific design, or State Tool can design and build a proprietary socket, switch or device to answer your need.
*State Tool — to keep your production humming.*


----------

